# Half Blind Router Template Question



## stevek433 (Dec 25, 2006)

HI Group

New user here with a question.. I picked up a used Rockler Half BLind Dovetail jig last week and would like try and make dovetail drawers. This is the standard 1/2" half blind unit. I downloaded the owners manual from Rockler, so I have at least an idea of what to do.

The question is the size of the template fingers... my template say 1/2 on it -- I guess that means 1/2", and the spacing is very close to 1/2" between the fingers. But, the instructions call for a 7/16" OD router template bushing. 

Isn't the template finger spacing supposed to match the router template bushing Outside Diameter? Do I need a new dovetail template with 7/16" fingers or do I need a 1/2" router bushing? Will my current 7/16" router bushing work just fine with the 1/2" dovetail jig finger temiplate? 

Thanks for helping me out with confusion.. 

steve


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Steve, 

Have you tried the 7/16 bushing between the fingers? 7/16= 0.4375 only a 1/16th less than half an inch (.500) so it's probably designed for the 7/16 bushing.

Kristin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Just some more help...
The pictures below will also help plus the PDF file,,, it's little be easyer to read than the Craftsman one...they all work about the same..

============



stevek433 said:


> HI Group
> 
> New user here with a question.. I picked up a used Rockler Half BLind Dovetail jig last week and would like try and make dovetail drawers. This is the standard 1/2" half blind unit. I downloaded the owners manual from Rockler, so I have at least an idea of what to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Steve, welcome to the router forums.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hello,

Welcome to the community!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Steve you and I are on /off the same page!!
Read my post..same question, I think.
Once and forever I need to know the answer to: What size bushing to use in the parallel 1/2" slots of a half-blind jig, and what size and degree bit. The Jet instructions call for a 7/16ths guide bushing and a 1/2" -14 degree bit.
The Woodstock jig instructions, p 5 PDF, also call for a 7/16ths bushing and 1/2" bit. By my own admission I was using a 1/2" guide bushing (my mistake) and it wouldn't work. When I switched to a 7/16th bushing, it worked. Some here have advised me and others to use a guide bushing that exactly fits the slots: 1/2" bushing for 1/2" slots. I think that applies only to THRU dovetail jigs, not half-blind. Yes? 
I'm going to try to attach the chart downloaded with the Woodstock instructions p. 5 PDF . Here's the confusing part: They are calling for a 1/2" bit for use with a 7/16th bushing for using a 7/16th template. Notice bushing and template are the SAME size! Now the real confusion: To use a 9/16ths template, they call for a 7/16ths bushing and a 1/2" bit.
Looks like I pitch out everything that isn't 7/16ths!


----------

